
Show HN: SPI.vim – A Vim plugin for sorting Python import statements - nkantar
https://github.com/nkantar/SPI.vim
======
brudgers
If it meets the guidelines, this might make a good 'Show HN'. Show HN
guidelines:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html)

~~~
nkantar
I just realized I forgot to prepend that part...d'oh!

